# Goat cookie recipe(for your goats!)



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 14, 2013)

This was my alternative for gingersnaps! No eggs, minimal butter, and I can monitor the sugar amount. Plus its even applesauce based! 

I also started putting the copper bolus in the dough and baking it. My goats are slightly suspicious at first but it doesn't stop them from scarfing it down anyways. I'll post pics on how I do those too.








*Goat Cookies*
1  C. Flour
4 Pkgs original instant oatmeal (I had extras from a variety pack I bought, I'm sure quick oats would work fine though. 1 1/3 cups)
2 Tbls baking soda 
1/2 tsp salt
Cinnamon ( tsp) 
Ground ginger(1  tsp)
Nutmeg (a dash or 3) 
 C. sugar

Then mix in:
1/3 C. molasses
2 Tbls melted butter
3/4 C. Applesauce

Preheat oven to 325.

Mix dry ingredients together then mix in molasses, butter and applesauce.

I use a cookie press to put mine on the pan but Im sure you can just drop them on the pan in teaspoon measurements. Bake 7-8 minutes until edges are browned. Remove from oven and let them sit on cookie sheet about 5 minutes until they set up. Remove from pan and let cool completely.  Store in Ziplock.






Again, I'm sure you dont have to use the cookie press. I got it for christmas and I like playing with it!  





This was the end I used on the cookie press. It makes it easy for me to bresk them in peices for the goats. 







I'll post step by step pics on how I do the coper bolus in a separate post.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 14, 2013)

*Copper bolus cookies*








Measure out copper rods.





Take a grape sized piece of dough (maybe a 1" ball)





Roll into copper rods and get them mixed in.










Now Wash your hands well. Dry. and lightly oil them.

Take anothe piece of dough about the size of walnut.





Flatten it out. It doesn't have to be perfect. 





Place the copper ball in the middle and wrap the plain batter around it.





You should end up with this:     




Fill in any spots where you can see the copper rods with a little more dough.


Place on well greased cookie sheet and bake about 10 minutes at 325.





Let sit on cookie sheet for a few minutes to set up.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for sharing. Not so sure about going as far as the cookie press...you have some spoiled goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, way spoiled. haha


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 14, 2013)

My DH is so going to be  when I make these for the goats. Guess it won't hurt if humans eat them too.  Thinking about letting my kids give them to the goats as treats but can't guarantee the kids wouldn't try to sample them too!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol. Seriously spoiled! Dbf wont let me have any dogs so pet goats it is. 

Cut back on the baking soda and they'll probably be edible for the kids too!  I tried a bite. haha too salty and a little bitter.



I also tried a batch adding 2 pureed carrots and extra oatmeal and flour and it turned out as more of a soft chewy cookie. Its easier for me to feed the crispy cookies to mine though.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm waiting to see what you make for the chickens and the cats!   LOLOL


----------

